# Mavic EX823 nipple inserts



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

The other day a spoke snapped in my front wheel. It was an inch or so from the nipple insert. the head of the nipple insert for the spoke longside this also snapped off. Has this happened to anyone else, i.e. the head of the nipple insert snaps and leaves the threaded part in the rim? Any advice on how to get the rest of the nipple insert out of the rim?


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

wow that sucks. i would try to jam a screwdriver or anything else (allen key, torx , etc...)that is a really tight fit into there and try to spin it out. I think those inserts are a reverse thread. good luck with that.


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

ya I saw that its a reverse thread. Ya I must have a look at it tomorrow and see what I can do with it. I have a few spare inserts so hopefully I can get it out and get the spokes replaced and get the wheel rolling as soon as possible.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

step 1

just take the whole thing that screws in rim off...

step 2

go to bike shop and get a new one or pm me your address and I will send you one


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

the head off the screw in thing is the thing thats snapped, so that's what I'm looking for advice to get out. the threaded part is still inside the rim. I'll have a look at it tomorrow and see what I can do with it.

I think I have a couple of them at home but thanks for the offer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mick_989 said:


> the head off the screw in thing is the thing thats snapped, so that's what I'm looking for advice to get out. the threaded part is still inside the rim. I'll have a look at it tomorrow and see what I can do with it.
> 
> I think I have a couple of them at home but thanks for the offer.


take a pic!!!! Sounds like an 06 rim that was weak when they made the rims...it was common ...did it ruin rim too???

like I said take a few pictures


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm on the train home now so will get a pic later. Dunno what year the rim is. I would have though it was newer than '06 though. I just got the wheels second hand. it was only my third ride on them. Dont think it ruined the rim, will take a proper look when I get home.
Thanks for your help Shiver


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here are pics


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mick_989 said:


> Here are pics


fyi...those are the later style 823's...no worries on the stress points

re tap it and put in a new screw in thing...if they are too stripped take it to a machine shop and have it heli coiled ...it is an insert they put in

take another pic of your rim...were all screwy things all the way tight....di your rim have loose spokes and you kept tightening them but they would always be loose...because sometimes you need to tighten the thingy that goes into rim....make sure you use blue locktite.....by the picture it looks like you used some kind of locktite


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

Half of the old screw in thing is still in there(its hard to tell from the pics). I need to get that out first.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mick_989 said:


> Half of the old screw in thing is still in there(its hard to tell from the pics). I need to get that out first.


oil it up and let it sit.....don't get any oil on rotors......use a wooden dowel to get it out...push it in and slowly turn...if this doesn't work then take to machine shop...a 6 pack of beer and that should be payment enough


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> fyi...those are the later style 823's...no worries on the stress points


Ya I was think that they are the newer version alright.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> take another pic of your rim...were all screwy things all the way tight....di your rim have loose spokes and you kept tightening them but they would always be loose...because sometimes you need to tighten the thingy that goes into rim....make sure you use blue locktite.....by the picture it looks like you used some kind of locktite


This is a pic from a few weeks ago before the wheels were put on my new bike.(or were you asking for another close up of the rim) I just bought them a few weeks ago for my new build and did nothing to them. So I dont know if locktite was used or if the nipple inserts were loose.


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> oil it up and let it sit.....don't get any oil on rotors......use a wooden dowel to get it out...push it in and slowly turn


I'll try this tomorrow and see if it works, wooden dowel seems a lot safer than drilling it or screw driver or something. Thanks for you help man.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mick_989 said:


> I'll try this tomorrow and see if it works, wooden dowel seems a lot safer than drilling it or screw driver or something. Thanks for you help man.


*soft* wooden dowel...soft wood

you push it in then turn slowly


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

mick_989 said:


> This is a pic from a few weeks ago before the wheels were put on my new bike.(or were you asking for another close up of the rim) I just bought them a few weeks ago for my new build and did nothing to them. So I dont know if locktite was used or if the nipple inserts were loose.


Wow. Nice wheels. Bummer on the insert...


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Wow. Nice wheels. Bummer on the insert...


Here's a proper bikeporn picture I got.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

well did it work???


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

I couldnt find any wooden dowels. I put a little bit of WD-40 on the threads. I had a look around for a drill bit. I found on that just about fit into the centre of the nipple insert.










The drill was at a slight angle because of the hub of the wheel. This made it get a bit of grip on the inside of the insert. It came out really easy. I got a new insert and threaded it in and it went in fine, so the threads are not damaged. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Glad you fixed it. Now you can sell them to me...


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Glad you fixed it. Now you can sell them to me...


Haha good one. I only got them a few weeks ago.Must buy some sealent and change them to tubeless soon.
Here's the bike with them on.


----------



## ScottSaxer (Jul 16, 2007)

they run much better tubeless. i found them very susceptible to flats while running tubes. id recommend replacing all of the FORE nipples every season. They seem to start breaking after a long time of abuse and replacing all of them helps


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

glad to here it turned out right:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ScottSaxer said:


> they run much better tubeless. i found them very susceptible to flats while running tubes. id recommend replacing all of the FORE nipples every season. They seem to start breaking after a long time of abuse and replacing all of them helps


never replaced my nipples...and they are 6 years old


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

mick_989 said:


> Haha good one. I only got them a few weeks ago.Must buy some sealent and change them to tubeless soon.
> Here's the bike with them on.


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Holly balls that thing is hot.


----------



## mick_989 (Feb 6, 2008)

Would you guys recommend my current tyres, Maxxix dual-ply dh tyres and sealent or getting UST tyres and using no sealent. I was thinking about the UST tyre way but will probably wait until I need new tyres.

@ mothahucker & Uncle Cliffy: Thanks I like it too  
@SMT thanks again for your help, even tho I still went and attacked it with a drill.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mick_989 said:


> Would you guys recommend my current tyres, Maxxix dual-ply dh tyres and sealent or getting UST tyres and using no sealent. I was thinking about the UST tyre way but will probably wait until I need new tyres.
> 
> @ mothahucker & Uncle Cliffy: Thanks I like it too
> @SMT thanks again for your help, even tho I still went and attacked it with a drill.


You can use your old tires till they where out....they take about 2 to 3 weeks for them to fully seal.also they will burp a little air out on hits.....just make sure you are checking your tire pressure if you are doing drops, heavy rock gardens, or really really turning hard and putting pressure on tires


----------



## subtleluck (Mar 22, 2012)

*where does one get the FORE inserts*

sorry to resurrect and old thread but;

I had the exact same problem, the insert snapped. I can't find any place online that sells them. any ideas where to find them?


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

subtleluck said:


> sorry to resurrect and old thread but;
> 
> I had the exact same problem, the insert snapped. I can't find any place online that sells them. any ideas where to find them?


This store is in the UK and I have used them numerous times for Mavic related parts. They have been excellent and quick, cheap shipping to NA...

Mavic UST Rim Inserts - Detailed item view - www.247cycleshop.com


----------

